# Should I avoid the 2011 Panasonic line ?



## vjkaty (Jul 25, 2010)

I need advice regarding a new low maintenance
65" HDTV; $2900 to $4000.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I suggest Panasonic's TC-P65VT30. 

-Robert


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Robert Zohn said:


> I suggest Panasonic's TC-P65VT30.
> 
> -Robert


Seconded... although if you can't afford it, stepping down to the GT30 will still deliver an excellent set, and beyond that the ST30 is still a solid set. (just not as good as the VT30)

Below that, however, things get more jumbled, IMO.

Why would you avoid Panasonic's 2011 line? They're among the best sets out there at any price, at the moment.


----------



## vjkaty (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the uniform response. 

I have read a few reviews of the 65vt30 having a fluctuating brightness issue. Is the issue resolved with August 2011 or newer build date ? 

Is the surface non reflective ?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

vjkaty, actually September builds and later have the FB fix. 

All TVs have reflective surfaces, but the VT30 has a new louver anti-reflective filter that works very well in bright rooms.

-Robert


----------



## vjkaty (Jul 25, 2010)

This is one terrific source of information.
Thank you all.


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

pany fixed all there problems for the vt gt and st series tv. they are great sets i own a st30 and its awesome


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

You should avoid the 2011 Panasonic line if you intend to wait for the 2012 Panasonic line.


----------



## vjkaty (Jul 25, 2010)

Monday Jan 9th at 3 to 3:45 PM, Panasonic 2012 CES Press Conference

"Panasonic will highlight technology, product and organizational developments, including the latest in Smart VIERA, imaging and innovative solutions in consumer entertainment."


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

2012 pannys could have there own set of problems. and they will be more money..


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

tazz3 said:


> pany fixed all there problems for the vt gt and st series tv. they are great sets i own a st30 and its awesome


They fixed the flux brightness, but not the color decoder.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

vjkaty said:


> Monday Jan 9th at 3 to 3:45 PM, Panasonic 2012 CES Press Conference
> 
> "Panasonic will highlight technology, product and organizational developments, including the latest in Smart VIERA, imaging and innovative solutions in consumer entertainment."


The CES convention actually starts on 1/10/12, but Panasonic's press conference is on 1/09/12, and they will announcement the 2012 lines and maybe some organizational changes. It was already reported in the trades that Panasonic Consumer Products' top sales executive, Jim Sanduski has left the company and has joined Sharp Electronics Marketing Company of America (SEMCA), a division of Sharp Electronics Corporation, as strategic product marketing VP, a new position. Jim will oversee the entire Sharp and Elite product lines.

Also announced today is that Panasonic Consumer Products will begin selling their major appliances in the USA early 2012.

-Robert


tazz3 said:


> 2012 pannys could have there own set of problems. and they will be more money..


It's true that most all CE products are prices higher in the beginning of the selling cycle, and manufacturers typically drop prices and introduce dealer rebates as the year moves along.

It's also common for new products to need firmware upgrades and enhancements. We were able to identify several issues with all of the 2011 TVs at our annual shoot-out event, much of which have been fixed or are in the process of being fixed.

-Robert 



dsskid said:


> They fixed the flux brightness, but not the color decoder.


Technically true, but thankfully Panasonic has fixed the color saturation at all IREs with a firmware fix just a few weeks ago. That fix helped the GT30 and VT30 series deliver much better color accuracy.

The upgrade is not well known and is only available through professional calibrators. If anyone one wants the fix email me for the link and instruction on how to get the firmware into your GT30/VT30.

-Robert


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Does this fix also correct the color decoder issues?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

No, ^^ but fixing the color saturation across the the IRE scale has greatly improved the color accuracy. The calibration charts look great as does the color accuracy after we applied the firmware fix.

-Robert


----------



## Turbe (Mar 31, 2008)

Robert Zohn said:


> the IRE scale


I have to post when I see IRE used in regards to modern displays.. it's actually % Stimuli, not IRE for digital displays... It's actually incorrectly used many times.. I posted more info here. Even many manufacturers label it incorrectly.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Turbe is correct. IRE is really appropriate only for analog signals. It is, however, one of those conventions that is used in both domains without much misunderstanding. The range of 0-100 IRE is black to white and is analogous to percent stimulation. 

While I would like to see us maintain precision in terminology, this is hardly an issue that merits a lot of nit picking.


----------



## VtaHwy (Jan 3, 2011)

I am going to pick up a 55GT30 today. I was wondering if I should get a separate warranty to supplement the1 year limited warranty that comes with the TV? There is also a Panasonic Customer Care Plan. Are these extended warranty's worth the price?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Turbe and lcaillo for the correction. 

VtaHwy, I lived down the road in Santa Barbara for 9 years, love that area! 

Since extended warranty prices have come down I think they are an okay investment, even if just for peace of mind. A Mack 3 year extended warranty for that TV is under $200.

-Robert


----------



## VtaHwy (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Robert. I live about 30 minutes south of Santa Barbara.

I will be using you brake-in procedure for the Plasma.


----------



## vjkaty (Jul 25, 2010)

VtaHwy said:


> I am going to pick up a 55GT30 today. I was wondering if I should get a separate warranty to supplement the1 year limited warranty that comes with the TV? There is also a Panasonic Customer Care Plan. Are these extended warranty's worth the price?


I was looking at this on amazon.com

"
SquareTrade 4-Year Samsung/Panasonic TV Warranty ($2000-2500 LCD, Plasma, LED) by SquareTrade
Buy new: $249.99 $212.49 "

Is this recommended ?


----------



## CHASLS2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> I suggest Panasonic's TC-P65VT30.
> 
> -Robert


I agree. Here is a pic of my two week old 65VT30. It's a May build, but have yet to see FBR's or any probs as of yet. I don't see myself missing my 5020 Kuro at this point. Dnice will do a Calibtration on the VT30 Christmas nite and take my 5020 home with him.


----------



## vjkaty (Jul 25, 2010)

CNET's 2012 HDTV comparison table
Panasonic 

Plasma models	Size	Price	Avail-able	Panel & resolution	THX certified	Active 3D	Viera Connect	One-sheet design	Touchpad remote	

Panasonic TC-PVT50 series Infinite Black Ultra (1080p)	2D and 3D	X	X	X	X

TC-P55VT50	55	TBD	April

TC-P65VT50	65	TBD	April

Panasonic TC-PGT50 series Infinite Black Pro (1080p)	2D and 3D	X	X 

TC-P50GT50	50	TBD	March




http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57368909-221/2012-tvs-every-new-hdtv-compared/?tag=nl.e404
TC-P55GT50	55	TBD	March

TC-P60GT50	60	TBD	April

TC-P65GT50	65	TBD	April

Panasonic TC-PST50 series Infinite Black Pro (1080p) X	X 

TC-P50ST50	50	TBD	February

TC-P55ST50	55	TBD	February

TC-P60ST50	60	TBD	April

TC-P65ST50	65	TBD	April

Panasonic TC-PUT50 series 1080p X	X 

TC-P42UT50	42	TBD	February

TC-P50UT50	50	TBD	February

TC-P55UT50	55	TBD	March

TC-P60UT50	60	TBD	April

Panasonic TC-PXT50 series 720p X 

TC-P42XT50	42	TBD	February

TC-P50XT50	50	TBD	February

Panasonic TC-P50U50	50	TBD	February	1080p 


LED models	Size	Price	Avail-able	Type	Local Dimming	3D	Viera Connect	Thin bezel	Touchpad remote

Panasonic TC-LWT50 series Edge LED	X	Active	X	Super Narrow Frame	X

TC-L47WT50	47	TBD	TBD

TC-L55WT50	55	TBD	TBD

Panasonic TC-LDT50 series Edge LED Active	X	Narrow Frame	

TC-L47DT50	47	TBD	TBD

TC-L55DT50	55	TBD	TBD

Panasonic TC-LET5 series Edge LED Passive	X 

TC-L42ET5	42	TBD	TBD

TC-L47ET5	47	TBD	TBD

TC-L55ET5	55	TBD	TBD

Panasonic TC-LE5 series Edge LED 

TC-L32E5	32	TBD	TBD

TC-L37E5	37	TBD	TBD

TC-L42E5	42	TBD	TBD

Not included: TC-LX5 series LEDs (720p 32-inch & 1080p 24-inch); TC-L42U5 (1080p 42-inch) & TC-L32C5 (720p 32-inch) CFLs


----------

